# cannot find max core for x850xtpe



## speCter (Jul 29, 2005)

Well everytime I run the find max core for a bit and after 5-15minutes, the screen spazzes out, and then goes back to normal with the VPU override message, and the 3d screen becomes blank.

So therefore, I have been unable to find a max core speed.


----------



## gR3iF (Jul 29, 2005)

hm might be another cooling prob with an x850 card when the thermal paste isnt attached probably


----------



## speCter (Jul 29, 2005)

didnt apply any thermal paste on the video card. i installed it from the box


----------



## gR3iF (Jul 29, 2005)

i know thats the point out of box bad applied


----------



## dtx (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm a little puzzled here. My newly bought Club3D Radeon 850XT is idling at ~60 degrees according to ATITool. And when I try to find the max core or run 3DMark05 it jumps instantly to ~95 degrees, even going up above 100. Is ATITool reading my card right or is it really that bad cooling on this card? Is it a common problem that the thermal paste is poorly applied?


----------



## dtx (Jul 29, 2005)

Just replaced with Artic Silver 5, thin layer. Didn't help a thing. Even with 100% on the fan it reaches 95 degrees in 5 sec after starting a 3d application. I'm beginning to suspect it's the memory chips that gets overheated, they don't have any fans to cool down the small heatsink. Could the temperature diode react to the heat from the memory chips as well?


----------



## jvandecar (Jul 30, 2005)

dtx said:
			
		

> Just replaced with Artic Silver 5, thin layer. Didn't help a thing. Even with 100% on the fan it reaches 05 degrees in 5 sec after starting a 3d application. I'm beginning to suspect it's the memory chips that gets overheated, they don't have any fans to cool down the small heatsink. Could the temperature diode react to the heat from the memory chips as well?



Edit:  Didn't read all of post.


----------



## Painless (Aug 2, 2005)

You could have a memory cooling problem the top brace for the memory doesn't touch all chips somtimes just look and you should see imprint from ram if it's touching also I stuck heat sinks on the backside over the ram chips to give better cooling and my temps went down also make sure you set the fan with ati tool to run at 30% min and higher for 65c or just set to keep card under 65c with ati tool that works.The card also likes a draft to help with cooling. I sent my first card back after fixing it. Now I have a new one and same temps 51c idle and 65c when playing games I got it to run really cool with a small fan blowing over the top it works good and quite and cheap!


----------

